# Beware motorists.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Big Brother is catching up with us all..........................

http://www.theportugalnews.com/news/eu-wide-fines-enforced/29834

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is important information that many of us should read before leaving the UK. It is new to me and has been introduced without a great deal of publicity in the UK.
Perhaps it should have a "Sticky" tab to keep it current for a few days.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Alan

I assume you missed the below (important) paragraph??

The United Kingdom, Ireland and Denmark have opted out of compliance with this Directive while no clear reasoning has been put forward except for concerns regarding data protection laws.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Phew! Thought it was going to apply to us Brits for a moment there...

_"The United Kingdom, Ireland and Denmark have opted out of compliance with this Directive while no clear reasoning has been put forward except for concerns regarding data protection laws."_

Patrick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooppsss.
Does that mean I can speed and park my French reg car anywhere in UK.?.........  

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Oooppsss.
> Does that mean I can speed and park my French reg car anywhere in UK.?.........
> 
> Ray.


No cos the French havent opted out! :lol:


----------



## Sdc77 (Nov 7, 2013)

So... If people are against this.. What are you saying? When you're in France you should be able to break the speed limit or run red lights with impunity and only face consequences if caught red handed. 
Surely as (mostly) mature drivers we should be advocating safe driving within the posted limits.. 
I'm not sure I agree with the UK opting out to be honest. If we drive within the limits and obey traffic laws then life's fine (I have three points from Scotland.. They can opt out if they like)


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't see the problem, are we saying we should be able to break the law without facing any consequences???? 
It seems fair enough to me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bern2544 said:


> I don't see the problem, are we saying we should be able to break the law without facing any consequences????
> It seems fair enough to me.


Up to now many have........................... I'm even considering it....... 8O :?

Ray.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Speeding*

Any law that brings about or brings us closer to a United States of Europe should be opted out of. IMMEDIATLY.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There was an article on BBC Spotlight (SW) News several weeks ago about the very large number of speeding and traffic offences attributable to foreign registered vehicles and that the Devon and Cornwall Police cannot follow through to their respective countries.

There was much gnashing of teeth about "these foreigners avoiding their fines", but totally no mention of the reciprocal situation with a VERY large number of UK registered vehicles involved inn speeding etc. on the continent - there are probably more UK drivers in Europe than European drivers in the UK......

IMO the enforcement should be followed through in the UK, and Ireland, it might make some people more careful to avoid being out into the position that they WILL be followed through......

This is one Directive that the UK should NOT have opted out of......

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Your details can be passed on to the country in which you have committed the offence as there is a company in the UK who apply for them from the DVLA. At present the DVLA will not supply details outside of the UK due to their interpretation of the data protection act. At present Euro Parking Collections PLC will obtain the details for non criminal matters (parking /failure to pay a toll etc which are civil offences) and then seek to reclaim the money. As I understand it they use 
European Small Claims Procedure to obtain the money which can be enforced by a UK bailiff.

As speeding falls into the criminal category they are currently not able to pursue the fine in the same manner but I have read that they are actively seeking a way of doing this with the French government. One can only assume that if they drop the minor speeding offences to a civil misdemeanor then it will fall into the same category as parking fines. You obviously wont get any points on your licence but your wallet will take a big hit as their administration costs are very steep.

Just because they can't pursue you across the water there is nothing to stop them getting your details and waiting for you should you ever go back. This of course would rely heavily upon you having the same registration details and there are accounts of people being hit with large fines once they have left the ferry.

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Your details can be passed on to the country in which you have committed the offence as there is a company in the UK who apply for them from the DVLA. At present the DVLA will not supply details outside of the UK due to their interpretation of the data protection act. At present Euro Parking Collections PLC will obtain the details for non criminal matters (parking /failure to pay a toll etc which are civil offences) and then seek to reclaim the money. As I understand it they use
> European Small Claims Procedure to obtain the money which can be enforced by a UK bailiff.
> 
> As speeding falls into the criminal category they are currently not able to pursue the fine in the same manner but I have read that they are actively seeking a way of doing this with the French government. One can only assume that if they drop the minor speeding offences to a civil misdemeanor then it will fall into the same category as parking fines. You obviously wont get any points on your licence but your wallet will take a big hit as their administration costs are very steep.
> ...


Terry

I thought I had read - I maybe wrong - that the government had stopped DVLA passing on information to firms that were simply using it to make a profit, as opposed to authorities who are wanting the info to enforce their own penalties.

Geoff


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Geoff
It would seem that EPC are still able to get the information; I'm not sure if they buy the debt from the European authorities or act as their agent and therefor allowed to add their expenses to the fine. 
It's a veritable minefield with regards to information on what you should do if you receive any correspondence from them...

Terry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Any law that allows someone who commits an offence in one country to be prosecuted irrespective of their home country can only be a good thing.
Anyone opposed to this can have no grounds to complain about any foreign visitors to this country.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bet it never happens. Too much hassle. Too much red tape and different legislation in each country. 

I am not saying this to be a smart arse but Ive driven cars all over Europe and outside of Europe and I have a heavy right foot. Been flashed loads of times in hire cars and company cars and never heard a thing. Same in the van recently although I try not to speed in that.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If I read all of this correctly, you are Ok! as long as they do not actually stop you. Once stopped, passports taken, credit/debit cards, marched to cashpoints, cars retained etc.
So I guess the message is.... Never stop for the Police when overseas.
Will this also mean we can drive without paying on the Portuguese roads? I can ignore the 80k limit with my plus 3.5ton van and overtake when I please.
Oh the joy of it all!
My government has opened the door to freedom for me and I can ignore other peoples laws.
This is a common sense attitude to the EEC, where it is good to be a partner where we are all equal and thank goodness, we are more equal than others.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> If I read all of this correctly, you are Ok! as long as they do not actually stop you. Once stopped, passports taken, credit/debit cards, marched to cashpoints, cars retained etc.
> So I guess the message is.... Never stop for the Police when overseas.
> Will this also mean we can drive without paying on the Portuguese roads? I can ignore the 80k limit with my plus 3.5ton van and overtake when I please.
> Oh the joy of it all!
> ...


Yeah but your never going to outrun even one of those crappy Italian Fiat cop cars in a 6 berth coach built are you?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

could be good fun to try, it is a 3lt. :lol: :lol: 
Apart from that ours being a French van they see that before they see the reg.
those offenses they mention are ones that we have over here, so really unless you are just stupid or don't care there should be no problem.
cabby


----------

